# MACHINES vs. FREE WEIGHTS - Pros and Cons



## Big J (Jun 1, 2005)

Brothers, 

 Please let me know if you agree or disagree with the statements below.

Machines - Pro.....If you're low on time, using machines can be an efficient way to get in a workout. Putting a pin into the weight stack is quicker than loading up a barbell, plus the arrangement of machines in a gym facilitates changing exercises efficiently. If you're new to the gym, and without a trainer, machines are a safe way to go. Most machines have diagrams to help you with proper lifting form. If you have injuries, machines will help stabilize your body. With the extra support, you can focus on healthy muscles, and give the injuries time to heal. If you want to lift heavy weights without assistance, machines will help. The security of the machine allows you to lift more, without fear of dropping weights. If you want to train one specific muscle group, machines aid in focus. It is difficult to do certain exercises (like a leg curl) with free weights, and a machine will hone right in on your desired goal. 

Machines - Con..... Machines let you cruise through an exercise without bringing in stabilizing muscles. You don't get true strength that relates to the movement in your daily life. Machines don't fit all bodies. If you are very small or very tall, the machines may not fit your size, and the exercise won't be mechanically efficient, leading to frustration or injury. Machines don't give you much variation. Most machines create a forced or guided two-dimensional movement pattern, so you are limited in how your muscles develop.The same old same old: not only do your muscles get bored, so does your brain. Loss of motivation can lead you to dropping out of your fitness program. Machines get filled if the gym is busy. Your time is valuable. Standing around, waiting for someone to get off the machine that you want, is a hassle and a turn-off when you want to get in shape.

Free Weights- Pro.... Free weight equipment Get more bang for your buck with barbells and dumbells. There are so many more exercises that you can do with free weights, at home or at the gym, than with big, expensive machines. You can fit the exercise to your body. Since there are no range of motion inhibitors, almost anyone can use free weights. Motor skills are enhanced. With free weights, more demands are made on your muscles to stabilize and balance your body and the weight, giving you more work completed per exercise, getting you fitter, faster. Keep your interest up. Every workout with free weights can be different. Changing the angle of movement or rotation at a joint will challenge your body and brain. You can exercise anywhere. Once you get accustomed to free weights, you can go into any gym and feel comfortable. Plus, you can design your own home gym easily and inexpensively.

Free Weights- Con.... You'll need to get advice to help you get the right workout program design. Hiring a trainer or researching the best exercises for you must come first. Proper form is paramount. Again, hiring a trainer will get you started out right, before you get into bad habits. Imbalances in the body are heightened. You will have to concentrate to keep your body aligned, and add some balancing work. Greater chance of getting injured. If you don't know what you're doing, free weights can hurt you faster than get you fit. You'll need a lifting partner if you plan on pumping heavy iron. Get a partner or trainer to help check your form: it's easy to get sloppy, even when you know what to do. For example, don't try a heavy weight in the squat or bench press without a "spotter". Make sure that you can control the weight and do the exercise in perfect position. All in all, a combination of machines and free weights in your program is the best. For optimal use of your time, plan your workouts according to what you need. Do you want general strength or sports performance? What is more important to you, better balance or bigger muscles? Get advice from a professional, and stay motivated with a variety of exercises.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Machines were developed for those too lazy or ignorant to use/learn free weights


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 1, 2005)

There's no comparison.  

Free Weights>Machines


----------



## Big J (Jun 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> There's no comparison.
> 
> Free Weights>Machines



Agreed!


----------



## LAM (Jun 3, 2005)

machines should be used to supplement a free weight based training program


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 3, 2005)

I've nothing but free weights in my (home) gym. Back in '91 I joined a gym with Nautilus machines- which were good, but considering their cost  i'm not sure they were _that_ much better than free weights. 

I'm sticking to free weights now, and I'll see how far I can go with them.......


----------



## KuShMaN74 (Jun 3, 2005)

Good write-up   Just getting started in the whole training thing here. I am using the machines to learn how to properly perform each exercise as I have never done this before. My question is this....example... Is the weight actual? Like does 100lbs on a machine= 100lbs free weight?   I just don't want to go and try to bench 170 if I'm gonna kill myself. I'm pushing 170-190 10 times on the machine and I'm not the kind of guy to go up to someone in the middle of their workout for help. Thanks


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 3, 2005)

Definitely go down in weight when going from a machine exercise to free weights.  When you have to use all those stabilizer muscles, it feels totally different.  Drop the weight down and get used to the exercise, and focus on proper form and all that.  Then up the weights.  I would think it's better to realize you went a little light and go heavier next time than to crush yourself with weights that were too heavy!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 3, 2005)

It really is better to just learn the movements using free weights. If you have to, don't even put weight on the bar; get used to the movement, get the form down perfectly, then move up in weight. Machines really are pointless except in targetting certain muscles in my opinion.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 3, 2005)

I used to have a machine and free weights, but I soon out grew the machine to the point I pulled the bench away, loaded the handles with 45's and laid a pad underneath to do vertical leg presses, plus I let it rust out so the pullies were a little tighter.


----------



## TCAP28 (Jun 3, 2005)

If you are starting out fresh, machines are better, but for the expert, free weights are the way to go.  I stopped using machines, because it just doesn't do it for me any longer.


----------



## KuShMaN74 (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I'm just trying to lean the forms on Tue this week I start the free weights. That will be 2 weeks into it. Thanks for your help


----------



## OMNIFEX (Jun 3, 2005)

I use both for the Pro reasons stated above


----------



## Big J (Jun 5, 2005)

KuShMaN74 said:
			
		

> Good write-up   Just getting started in the whole training thing here. I am using the machines to learn how to properly perform each exercise as I have never done this before. My question is this....example... Is the weight actual? Like does 100lbs on a machine= 100lbs free weight?   I just don't want to go and try to bench 170 if I'm gonna kill myself. I'm pushing 170-190 10 times on the machine and I'm not the kind of guy to go up to someone in the middle of their workout for help. Thanks



Glad you like it and agree! If going from Machine to Free, start off lighter than normal.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 5, 2005)

I will admit to doing a lot of machine work for my back lately. I'd almost feel guilty about it, if it wasn't working so well for me. Some of the rowing machines though feel terrible and I will never use.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I will admit to doing a lot of machine work for my back lately. I'd almost feel guilty about it, if it wasn't working so well for me. Some of the rowing machines though feel terrible and I will never use.



yea. I have used some god awful back machines before.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 5, 2005)

I love the Hammer stuff as a generic rule of thumb for back, but some of the other brands of machines feel so linear, it would be like trying to do a bent over row on a smith machine or something - ick.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I love the Hammer stuff as a generic rule of thumb for back, but some of the other brands of machines feel so linear, it would be like trying to do a bent over row on a smith machine or something - ick.




exactly!  Not just for back exercises, I find the hammer stuff to feel pretty good.  Other machines are way to linear.  By far the worst line of machines I have ever seen or used were by the company techno-gym.  just plain awful.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 5, 2005)

Sounds like something I've heard on an infomercial, hmm...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

I agree also on the hammer machines, I rarely use machines anymore but I find myself feeling more comfortable on hammers other than the fact that they are effective.


----------



## oldcool (Jun 17, 2005)

*Both*

Both machine and free serve a purpose, machine weights often are designed at different angles to isolate certain muscle groups, where as of course core execises are much better using free.  Machines are also better if you are working out alone because you don't need a spotter, I squat 610 on the squat machine but would never do that alone with free weights,  like the other gentleman said if you are new get your form down and your confidence up using machines, drop down in weight  when shifting until you get the fill.  I have been lifting for years and still to this day before I bench I do one empty set just to remind myself of the form


----------

